# A toda la gente del basurero se la trajo para acá, y les dio su casita



## jamesq

> A toda la gente del basurero *se *la trajo para acá, y les dio su casita.



Said by a woman who believed Pablo Escobar built homes for some of the poorest people living in Medellín out of kindness.

Netflix translation: "_He brought all the people from the dump here and gave them houses._"

What I don't understand is why 'se' is being used in this sentence. Who is it directed at? Shouldn't it be removed??

Thanks.


----------



## Circunflejo

Se uses are ticky many times. A possible reading could be all the people from the dump were brought here. Another reading would be he brought with him all the people from the dump.


----------



## gengo

> A toda la gente del basurero *se *la trajo para acá, y les dio su casita.



This "se" is somewhat similar to how in English we sometimes use the reflexive form, as in "I went and got myself married."  That reflexive adds no special meaning to the sentence, and could easily be omitted, but some people like to include it for affect.  The use of "se" in your sentence is not exactly the same, but the basic concept is similar.  Sort of like "He went and brought himself all the people..." (I'm not suggesting that as a translation, just trying to show how it is being used.)


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

> A toda la gente del basurero *se *la trajo para acá, y les dio su casita.


Isn't this the _se pasiva_?  A translation would be
_All the people from the _basurero_ were brought here, and he (Escobar) gave them houses_


----------



## jamesq

I didn't see that Reina! And I know why - I still forget that 'the people' is singular and not plural in Spanish.

Gengo, I like your thinking!

Thanks again to you all for clarifying.


----------



## franzjekill

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Isn't this the _se pasiva_?


No. Ese "se" es pronominal. Fácil comprobarlo si cambiamos de personas:
Yo *me* la traje, tú *te* la trajiste, él *se* la trajo...
Además, tiene solo valor expresivo, ya que *no *es requerido por el verbo "traer". O sea, la única diferencia entre "A toda la gente del basurero la trajo..." y "A toda la gente del basurero se la trajo..." es una mayor expresividad en esta última.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Isn't this the _se pasiva_? A translation would be
> _All the people from the _basurero_ were brought here, and he (Escobar) gave them houses_


In isolation, _"A toda la gente del basurero se la trajo para acá"_ could have been interpreted as an impersonal or "pasiva con se" construction. 
But the extra part of the sentence leaves no doubt that it is an emphatic dative (dativo ético) as @franzjekill explains.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Francisco y MG, thank you, thank you.  We're heard it from the horses mouths!  Now fortunately @jamesq has the correct answer to their excellent question 👏


franzjekill said:


> la única diferencia entre "A toda la gente del basurero la trajo..." y "A toda la gente del basurero se la trajo..." es una mayor expresividad en esta última.


Mirándolo de esa manera, lo entiendo bien.  Ahora, ¿cuál sería una traducción adecuada para capturar esa mayor expresividad?

_He brought all the people right _(?) _out of the dump..._



MonsieurGonzalito said:


> In isolation, _"A toda la gente del basurero se la trajo para acá"_ could have been interpreted as an impersonal or "pasiva con se" construction.
> But the extra part of the sentence leaves no doubt that it is an emphatic dative (dativo ético) as @franzjekill explains.


Very good.  Thank you, MG.  I don't know that I'll get this right in the future, but now I have a better chance to do so, especially knowing you've got my back


----------



## jamesq

Yes, indeed! Great stuff.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Cholo234

Reflexive, "dativo ético" -- or both? No one has yet mentioned "effort," so I'm going to add something that I summarized from the RAE about the "dativo aspectual" (also called "dativo concordado," quoted by lagartija in another thread linked to below):

-- El llamado dativo aspectual se parece al ético en su valor fundamentalmente afectivo, pero se diferencia de él en que, como los reflexivos, concuerda en número y persona con el sujeto, por lo que se denomina también dativo concordado: _Ya me _[1.a persona singular] _leí _[1.a persona singular] _toda la prensa; Nos _[1.a persona plural] _fumábamos _[1.a persona plural] _dos cajetillas diarias. _Ambos dativos, el ético y el aspectual, pueden concurrir en la misma oración: _Mi hija se _[dativo aspectual] _me _[dativo ético] _comió toda la tarta. 
-- _El dativo aspectual tiene valor enfático. En efecto, la diferencia entre _Leímos toda la prensa _y _Nos leímos toda la prensa _radica en que en la segunda opción se da a entender que la lectura implicaba algún esfuerzo, que comportaba cierto mérito o que había algo de particular en el hecho de hacerla. -- A veces se sugiere que la acción descrita sobrepasa lo que se considera normal o se añaden otras connotaciones similares.
-- El dativo concordado solo se combina con predicados que expresan eventos delimitados, por lo que se rechazan oraciones como _*Ana se bebió leche _(frente a _... la leche, ... un litro de leche _o _... toda la leche_); _*No me sé geografía _(frente a _... la geografía _o _... la lección de geografía_); _*Los invitados se bebieron vino _(frente a _... el vino _o _... todo el vino_).

["A la gente del basurero" could be an "evento delimitado" couldn't it?]

me temo que no sea la mejor solución (direct object)


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Reflexivo, no es.

En cuando a los tipos de "dativo ético", las diferenciaciones sutiles entre los distintos tipos ("ético", "delimitado", "aspectual"), a mí personalmente me parecen demasiado rebuscadas.

Y francamente, no creo que tengan mucho valor explicativo o didáctico.
Uno podría fácilmente intercambiar los ejemplos dados para cada categoría aquí:


Cholo234 said:


> -- El llamado dativo aspectual se parece al ético en su valor fundamentalmente afectivo, pero se diferencia de él en que, como los reflexivos, concuerda en número y persona con el sujeto, por lo que se denomina también dativo concordado: _Ya me _[1.a persona singular] _leí _[1.a persona singular] _toda la prensa; Nos _[1.a persona plural] _fumábamos _[1.a persona plural] _dos cajetillas diarias. _Ambos dativos, el ético y el aspectual, pueden concurrir en la misma oración: _Mi hija se _[dativo aspectual] _me _[dativo ético] _comió toda la tarta.
> -- _El dativo aspectual tiene valor enfático. En efecto, la diferencia entre _Leímos toda la prensa _y _Nos leímos toda la prensa _radica en que en la segunda opción se da a entender que la lectura implicaba algún esfuerzo, que comportaba cierto mérito o que había algo de particular en el hecho de hacerla. -- A veces se sugiere que la acción descrita sobrepasa lo que se considera normal o se añaden otras connotaciones similares.
> -- El dativo concordado solo se combina con predicados que expresan eventos delimitados, por lo que se rechazan oraciones como _*Ana se bebió leche _(frente a _... la leche, ... un litro de leche _o _... toda la leche_); _*No me sé geografía _(frente a _... la geografía _o _... la lección de geografía_); _*Los invitados se bebieron vino _(frente a _... el vino _o _... todo el vino_).



Y la cosa aún tendría sentido.

Pero no quiero desmerecer los análisis que @lagartija68 u otros hagan. Por ahí, ellos ven cosas que yo no veo.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Por ahí, ellos ven cosas que yo no veo.


Para mí, por acá tampoco  Solo entiendo de manera tentativa
(1) se reflexivo _lavarse la cara = to wash one's face_
(2) se impersonal _se lava el carro los sábados = the car gets washed on Saturdays_
(3) se pasiva _se lavan los platos = the plates were washed_
(4) se pronominal uso enfático _me comí toda la cena = I ate (up) the dinner_

Ahora me estoy preguntando ¿cuál es la función de _la en
A toda la gente del basurero se* la* trajo para acá, y les dio su casita_?

¿Por qué no
_A toda la gente del basurero se trajo para acá._.. 
o
_(Escobar) se trajo para acá a toda la gente del basurero..._?


Todavía espero una traducción adecuado, si hay manera de expresar este uso enfático.  Aquí tienes la mía de antes:


Reina de la Aldea said:


> _He brought all the people right _(?) _out of the dump.._


Ahora propongo _He brought all the people out of the dump with him _


> _*traerse VPR *_(uso enfático) to bring
> me he traído la cámara I've brought the camera, I've brought the camera with me
> no se trajo al novio she didn't bring her boyfriend


pestaña de Collins, traerse, 2


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Reina de la Aldea said:


> (1) se reflexivo _lavarse la cara = to wash one's face_
> (2) se impersonal _se lava el carro los sábados = the car gets washed on Saturdays_
> (3) se pasiva _se lavan los platos = the plates were washed_
> (4) se pronominal uso enfático _me comí toda la cena = I ate (up) the dinner_


Esto está perfecto, y es más o menos lo que yo manejo.



Reina de la Aldea said:


> Ahora me estoy preguntando ¿cuál es la función de _la en
> A toda la gente del basurero se* la* trajo para acá, y les dio su casita_?


Es la duplicación pleonástica típica de los objetos directos en castellano. Nada de extraño en ella.
Puedes obviarla, con criterio. Pero es irrelevante en esta discusión.



Reina de la Aldea said:


> Ahora propongo _He brought all the people out of the dump with him_


Hmm ... no. Although that "with him" somewhat reflects involvment and personal interest, the proper translation is what @gengo suggests in  It is more what @gengo suggests in #5.
The problem is, that usage is quite "country" and residual in English, whrereas in Spanish is quite more widespread (although still mostly oral and belonging to an affective register).




Reina de la Aldea said:


> pestaña de Collins, traerse, 2


Ditto.
And, besides, a philosophical point: the Collins dictionary errs trying to lexicalize the usage of an "ethic dative" as a dictionary entry.
It is a pointless endeavor. And it would create endress unnecessary (and possibly inaccurate) entries.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> The problem is, that usage is quite "country" and residual in English, whrereas in Spanish is quite more widespread (although still mostly oral and belonging to an affective register).


So, in general, the translation is not impacted by the presence of the dative, i.e., it would be the same translation with or without _se_?


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> a philosophical point: the Collins dictionary errs trying to lexicalize the usage of an "ethic dative" as a dictionary entry.
> It is a pointless endeavor. And it would create endress unnecessary (and possibly inaccurate) entries.


I'll keep this in mind


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Reina de la Aldea said:


> So, in general, the translation is not impacted by the presence of the dative, i.e., it would be the same translation with or without _se_?


Correct.
Bear in mind, though, that some especially vulgar or colloquial expression might actually need the dative form in order to form a completely different, figurative meaning:
fumar → fumarse a alguien

But those are extremely rare. And it is most certainly not the case of "traer".


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

> Reina de la Aldea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora me estoy preguntando ¿cuál es la función de _la en
> A toda la gente del basurero se* la* trajo para acá, y les dio su casita_?
> 
> 
> 
> Es la duplicación pleonástica típica de los objetos directos en castellano. Nada de extraño en ella.
> Puedes obviarla, con criterio. Pero es irrelevante en esta discusión.
Click to expand...

Solo encuentro la duplicación del objeto directo en caso que es un pronombre
#RAE consultas
Kwiziq, "Repetition of Direct Object Pronouns"


> In sentences where the *direct object* is represented by "*a + pronoun*", e.g "a mí, a ti, a ella..." it is necessary to repeat the direct object with another pronoun (me, te, lo, la, nos, os, los, las) in the same sentence.


Repito:  
¿cuál es la función de _la en
A toda la gente del basurero se* la* trajo para acá, y les dio su casita_?

¿Por qué no
_A toda la gente del basurero se trajo para acá, y les dio su casita_
o
_(Escobar) se trajo para acá a toda la gente del basurero y les dio su casita_?

Google Translate interpreta la _se_ sin _la _como una _se pasiva_


----------



## Cholo234

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿cuál es la función de _la en
> A toda la gente del basurero se* la* trajo para acá, y les dio su casita_?


I think it's the direct object that repeats the direct object noun also called the stressed form (_gente_).  G_ente_ is referred to as _complemento tónico_ below.  The _la _in_ se *la* trajo _is called the _pronombre átono._

*5.1.* Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio_ (no *_Castigaron a mí;_ *_A ti dieron el premio_). Aunque son posibles, en estos casos, oraciones idénticas sin el complemento tónico (_Me castigaron; Te dieron el premio_), existen diferencias expresivas de importancia entre ambas posibilidades:

(Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas)

In the chart here, CT (complemento tónico) refers to the stressed form (the form with the a -- _a la gente, _for example). The chart includes both direct and indirect objects -- as referred to in the "rule" above.
Complementos tónicos y pronombres átonos

5.1 CT: es un pronombre personal, antes ó después del verbo)​
Coaparicion: Obligatorias



Complemento tónicoPronombre átono –​Verbo​Complemento tónico u objeto​Mecastigarona mí.*A titedieronel premio.*

5.2 CT: no es un pronombre personal, ante el verbo)​
Coaparicion: Obligatorias



Pronombre átono – (obligatorio)Verbo + complementos​A tu hermanolovi en el cine.La tartalallevo yo (sujeto).A mi madrelehe dicho la verdad.A Juanlehan denegado la beca.

5.2 (a) CTs (complementos indirectos, antepuesto al verbo)​
Coaparición: Opcional pero suele ser lo más frecuente



SujetoPronombre átonoVerb + direct object (if there is one)​Indirect object(Les)he contado nuestro secretoa unos amigos;(Le)han denegado la becaa Juan;(Le)he dicho la verdada mi madre.Jesús(le)oróa Dios.

5.2 (b) CTs después del verbo​


Pronombre átono​Verbo​Complemento tónico​Lavióa Mariana. (Cono Sur)





*Castigaron a mí. A tu hermano ví en el cine. A ti dieron el premio. 
Me castigaron. Te dieron el premio. Vi a mi hermano en el cine.


​


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Cholo234 said:


> CT: no es un pronombre personal, (ante el verbo)
> Coaparición: Obligatoria
> 
> 
> 
> Pronombre átono – obligatorioVerbo​A tu hermanolovi en el cine.La tartalo  debe ser "la"llevo yo.A mi madrelehe dicho la verdad.A Juanlehan denegado la beca.


¡Mil gracias, Preston!  You put me on the right track😀

Del video de 5/12/19 en el canal de YouTube _Español avanzado y cultura hispanohablante:_


> Cuando un objecto (directo o indirecto) se topicaliza, se requiere la duplicación, incluso en una oración subordinada


Entonces, se puede decir, sin duplicación,
_Se trajo a toda la gente del basurero para acá, y les dio su casita_
pero no
_A toda la gente del basurero se trajo para acá, y les dio su casita_


----------



## Cholo234

<<lo  debe ser "la">>


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

> A toda la gente del basurero se la trajo para acá, y les dio su casita.





jamesq said:


> He brought all the people from the dump here and gave them houses


If I were the translator, I'd be tempted to at least try to translate, in some small way, the _se pronominal.  _For example, as I suggested above,


Reina de la Aldea said:


> _He brought all the people here right out of the dump, and gave them houses_


It's a little rougher around the edges, but it's natural-sounding, and it puts more punch in the act of lifting the people out of the "dump".  It's more incisive than the translation given in Netflix.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Reina de la Aldea said:


> I were the translator, I'd be tempted to at least try to translate, in some small way, the _se pronominal. _For example, as I suggested above


The problem is that it's not always translatable. It's expressive and expletive, i.e. not necessary for the meaning. This is evident since it's pretty much exclusive to coloquial speech (and, if novelas have taught me anything, it's that the use of these "_promombres expresivos_" is very prevalent in the Paisa region, around Medellín). I would liken their use to a gesticulation: it adds emotion or expressiveness to what is said, but can you translate a gesture?

Sometimes it could be translated (_¡No me lo lastimen!_ = _Don't hurt him [on me]_), but it takes away from the sentence in English and makes it sound unnatural.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Thank you, @pollohispanizado.  I think I should make peace with the fact that this _se _is more often not translatable, at least not by me.  In this particular instance, however, I'd like my translation (_He brought all the people here right out of the dump, and gave them houses)_ to be considered as a way of adding some heft and color and at least tangentially, a sense of personal involvement to Escobar's act of bringing all the people out of the dump, in such a way as only he could.  I think of that as what's bound up here in the _se _of _traerse._


pollohispanizado said:


> Sometimes it could be translated (_¡No me lo lastimen!_ = _Don't hurt him [on me]_), but it takes away from the sentence in English and makes it sound unnatural.


Yes, as @MonsieurGonzalito mentioned,


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> the proper translation is more what @gengo suggests in #5.
> 
> 
> gengo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He went and brought himself all the people..."
Click to expand...

although gengo doesn't suggest this as a translation.  He goes on,


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> The problem is, that usage is quite "country" and residual in English, whereas in Spanish it is more widespread (although still mostly oral and belonging to an affective register).





pollohispanizado said:


> I would liken their use to a gesticulation: it adds emotion or expressiveness to what is said, but can you translate a gesture?


I have to believe it's possible in some cases to translate a gesture -- but what gesture?  Perhaps that of bringing people _right out of _the dump, which says (gestures?) a bit more than does merely bringing people from point A (dump) to point B (here)


----------



## pollohispanizado

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Estás ignorando el contenido de este miembro.
> (_He brought all the people here right out of the dump, and gave them houses)_


The problem is that you might be giving the sentence meaning that it doesn't have. For example, I don't necesarily understand the sentence the way that you do; to my ear, the _se_ puts more emphasis on his bringing the people _with_ _him_, not the movement of the people, which is where the emphasis seems to be in your sentence... and not to say that "with him" should be part of the translation, ojo, that's just the impression that it gives me. By the time you translate it, it warps the impression and gives it more importance in the sentence than it originally had.


----------



## Cholo234

(If you would like to know someone's thoughts about the different shades of meaning that certain verbs in Spanish can have, feel free to read the following excerpt.)

"_Se de matización_ (lit. '_se_ that adds a shade of meaning' refers to the use of the pronominal* form to add a nuance to the meaning of the original verb, these nuances often being unpredictable in meaning. Compare _bajó del árbol_ and _se bajó del árbol_ 'he came down from the tree' (the difference between the two is barely translatable), or _salió del cine_ 'he left the cinema' and _se salió del cine '_he walked out of the cinema'. Several points must be made about this construction: (a) it is confined to a finite and apparently closed series of common transitive and intransitive verbs. The fact, for example, that _volver_ 'to return' has a pronominal counterpart _volverse _'to return before time'/'to turn back' does not mean that _regresar_ 'to return' also has a pronominal counterpart _regresarse_ (the latter form is, however, much used in Latin America); nor does _descender_ 'to descend' have a form _descenderse_, despite the fact that _bajar_ has the form _bajarse_.  For this reason these verbs must be learnt separately. The most common words that take _se de matización_ are . . . . _traer_."

(A New Reference Grammar, 26.5)

(My understanding is that you can't correctly just add _se_ to any verb -- to add a shade of meaning to it.)

*in the form of a pronoun


----------



## pollohispanizado

The examples seem a little forced. Many times (it depends on what the speaker is saying), the _se_ just adds extra aspectual information, usually that the action was complete; or about the agency of the subject, i.e. intentionality; or even just to make the sentence more personal or to show more involvmente. _Comerse_ is an oft cited example, usually translated as "to eat [something] up", but depending on the context, the emphasis can be on the completion of the action or the intentionality (I ate it [all] up [and now it's gone] // I ate it up [because I enjoyed it so much and I wanted to]). But if I were to eat your apple and you asked me about it, I could say "_Sí, me comí tu manzana_" to add more personal involvement without necessarily giving any aspectual information. The reflexive pronouns are multifaceted and can't be reduced to one meaning, especially with non-pronominal or -reflexive verbs.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Cholo234 said:


> (a) it is confined to a finite and apparently closed series of common transitive and intransitive verbs. The fact, for example, that _volver_ 'to return' has a pronominal counterpart _volverse _'to return before time'/'to turn back' does not mean that _regresar_ 'to return' also has a pronominal counterpart _regresarse_ (the latter form is, however, much used in Latin America); nor does _descender_ 'to descend' have a form _descenderse_, despite the fact that _bajar_ has the form _bajarse_. For this reason these verbs must be learnt separately. The most common words that take _se de matización_ are . . . . _traer_."


Esto no es totalmente cierto.
Lo siento, @Cholo234, ese libro tienes que tirarlo.

*Cualquier *verbo puede recibir dativo ético.
El uso del dativo ético es más que nada oral y afectivo. Lo que pasa es que "descender" o "regresar" no son verbos que uno normalmente uno use en ese registro. De hecho, por ejemplo "descender" no es un verbo que se use en la oralidad casi en absoluto (al contrario que en francés, por ejemplo, lengua en la que me parece que "descendre" se usa de manera más precisa y cotidiana).

Pero, suponiendo que un grupo de amigos buzos, que normalmente usaran el verbo "descender" como palabra técnica entre ellos, se reunieren a tomar unas copas y contarse mutuamente sus hazañas, no habría ningún problema en decir algo como:

_"Juan se descendió 45 metros ayer" _(recalcando lo inusual o la audacia del hecho)

Si me guío por las películas en "español neutro para latinoamericanos", un mafioso le podría decir a su subordinado:

_"Regrésate ahora mismo a tu pueblo"_ (indicando urgencia o enojo).

Será mejicano, esto, porque en Argentina, "regresar" estoy seguro de que no forma parte de la oralidad usual.
De modo que, en Argentina, rara vez diríamos "regresa", y jamás diríamos "regrésate".

La idea de que los verbos que aceptan dativo ético son una minoría precisa que uno debe memorizar léxicamente, es ridícula. Más bien lo contrario: uno debe ser consciente de que ciertos verbos o expresiones pertenecen menos a la oralidad que otros.

[EDIT] Aclaro que no tengo idea de cómo hablan los buzos, y tengo sólo una idea muy rudimentaria de cómo hablarían los franceses entre sí en la cama. Pero me parece que la idea se entiende.

Tal vez ésa sea una buena regla práctica: si no es un verbo que usarías con tu pareja en una situación iíntima, no "acepta" dativo ético. No porque el verbo en sí sea incapaz de aceptarlo, sino porque la situación no se presta.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

pollohispanizado said:


> By the time you translate it, it warps the impression and gives it more importance in the sentence than it originally had.


I see what you mean, yes, something to be avoided.  Better to leave it out of the translation entirely, as MG has emphasized, it manifests more as an oral or affective phenomenon


Cholo234 said:


> Se de matización


Thank you for this citation, Pres 



MonsieurGonzalito said:


> ese libro (New Reference Grammar) tienes que tirarlo.
> 
> La idea de que los verbos que aceptan dativo ético son una minoría precisa que uno debe memorizar léxicamente, es ridícula. Más bien lo contrario: uno debe ser consciente de que ciertos verbos o expresiones pertenecen menos a la oralidad que otros.
> 
> [EDIT] Aclaro que no tengo idea de cómo hablan los buzos, y tengo sólo una idea muy rudimentaria de cómo hablarían los franceses entre sí en la cama.  Pero me parece que la idea se entiende.
> 
> Tal vez ésa sea una buena regla práctica: si no es un verbo que usarías con tu pareja en una situación íntima, no "acepta" dativo ético. No porque el verbo en sí sea incapaz de aceptarlo, sino porque la situación no se presta.


Aparte del de tirar el libro y _throw the baby out with the bath water,  _nos das buenos consejos, MG.  Gracias.  Butt et al deben consultarte antes de publicar su séptima edición.


----------

